# Forum Quilt 2015 #4--happening now!



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

It's mid-October, and fabric for our final quilt of the year is in my hand. Which means it's time to sign up for another round of fun and quilt block making. :hobbyhors

*This quilt will run today, Oct 15th through Dec 15th. * That should give everyone lots of time to get a block completed, plus work on holiday projects too. All registered members of Homesteading Today are welcome to participate, whether seasoned quilters or never having sewn before but would really like to try it. The pattern and difficulty of your block is totally up to you.

As a refresher, here's how it works:

When you sign up, I will mail you a piece of fabric. Using this fabric and any other fabric you choose, make a block with a finished size of 12 1/2 inches. Make sure all fabric you use has been washed and dried to prevent shrinkage. Please do not use fabric softener.

After you complete the block, mail it back to me so it arrives on or before Dec. 15th. I will pick a winner after the mail comes on Dec 15th from all the blocks I have received. You should plan to mail your block at least 10 days before the deadline to allow for any postal delays. 

After you sign up, please send me a private message with your address. I cannot send you the fabric unless you first give me your address! Even if you participated in Quilt #3, please send me a pm w/current addy.

When I send the fabric, I will send an information sheet that you can fill out about yourself and attach to your block with a safety pin, or stapling works well also. If you want to send a contribution for postage that would be deeply appreciated.

Winner is selected at random. All participants names are placed in a hat and one winner is chosen. If you win... You will receive all the blocks that were sent in for this quilt, along with a yard of fabric to use in your quilt. 

The winner is then responsible for purchasing fabric for the next quilt. You will need to purchase 4 yards of fabric total. You will need to cut squares that are at least 12 inches, they can be a little larger, but not much smaller. Each yard should yield about 9 squares. You will cut squares from only three yards which should be about 27 squares. Keep one for yourself and send the others to me along with the extra yard of fabric. If you have any questions just ask! 

I will not send the blocks to you until I receive the new fabric. I will take pictures of the blocks and post them after the winner has received them. (Pics from Quilt #3 will be posted soon; BigHenTinyBrain will be receiving the blocks any day now)


Ready. . . Set. . . Sign-up so we can get sewing!


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

Well, sign me right up!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Yahoo! I'll be number two


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I be Number 3.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Maxine in OR #4 please!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Sign me up please


----------



## gotmules (Mar 3, 2011)

I'll give it a try.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Sign me up also


----------



## Topelf (Oct 17, 2015)

I'm new, going to give it a try. Please sign me up.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Sign me up as well. 
I will be #9


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Fabric is on it's way to everyone signed up at this point. 

Anyone else who would like to join in, there is still time and lots of fabric left.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Got my fabric today. I love it!!!
I can't wait to see what everyone comes up with for patterns and coordinating fabrics.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

I got my fabric today......very cute.....can't wait to get started...Thank you


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Received my fabric.. Wow!! I love the colors.. lots of possibilities.. can hardly wait to sew with it.. !!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Got my fabric, just to decide on pattern,so many ideas,so little fabric


----------



## keeperathome (Nov 2, 2015)

Sign me up!!


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Due to a very rainy day, I got my square finished and sent it out this morning. I hope you don't mind, but I had enough left-over fabric and liked it so much that I made two pieces.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

kidsnchix, making two blocks is absolutely A-OK! Anyone with enough fabric is welcome to make two blocks (I sometimes do, if I have time).

I will let you know when your envelope gets here.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*kidsnchix*, your blocks arrived yesterday. They are great, I really like the fabrics you used. They compliment the given fabric really well.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Kris I mailed my block yesterday,, I wish I had time to make another one,, but don't think I do,, I really like this fabric !!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*Topelf*, your block arrived yesterday. Wow, it is stunning! I don't think I will ever get points to match like that. :bow:


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Kris,my block will go out in the mail Wednesday.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*maxine*, your block is here. I love the fabric you used, it goes really well with the other blocks received so far.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I'm glad it arrived.. and happy it blends in.. sometimes I get carried away with my choice of colors,, thanks for letting me know,, 

Everyone keep well..


----------



## Topelf (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks Kris, the seam ripper had a work out with this one.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*MoBookworm1957*, your block has arrived. I keep looking at it and looking at it, wondering how in the world you had so many coordinating fabrics . The design is really neat.


----------



## rjayne (Sep 20, 2004)

Have my block done. And will send in a day or so. I need to finish a label to go with it.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Kris, I haven't bought any fabric in 5 years except when I did 2 special orders. I used to work in the fabric department.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I dug deep into my stash! lol 5 -6 foot metal kitchen cabinets. My granny used these cabinets as jelly jam honey cabinets. Now they are full of fabric,cookbooks, gardening and quilting books besides the 5 cabinets of fabric. I separate my stash by people's names not by fabric values. I had used those colors several years ago to make a sampler quilt for my oldest son.


----------



## BigHenTinyBrain (Apr 4, 2013)

I mailed my block yesterday, you should see it early next week. Of course, it has been finished and hanging on my wall for weeks before I made the trip to the PO!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*BigHenTinyBrain*, your block is here  I think the shade of fabric you used is exactly the same shade as the fabric I used in mine. What are the chances of that?!?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*keeperathome*, your block is here  

The colors are going to go great with the other blocks; don't worry about it being your very first block ever.


----------



## keeperathome (Nov 2, 2015)

Kris in MI said:


> *keeperathome*, your block is here
> 
> The colors are going to go great with the other blocks; don't worry about it being your very first block ever.


Glad it arrived! Thank you


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

I put my block in the mail today.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

*rjayne*, your block arrived yesterday. Great work, and the quilt label is such a cool idea.


----------



## gotmules (Mar 3, 2011)

I mailed my block last week. the receipt from the post office said it should get there Dec. 14th. Has anyone else had Microsoft try to keep you from going on this site? I keep getting a red screen that says there is a threat on this website!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Hi everyone. Sorry I've been absent lately, and have kept you all waiting to see who is the lucky winner of these quilt blocks. The blocks all go so nicely with each other, and will make a really cheerful quilt. 

The winner is. . . . 






kidsnchix!!!


Congratulations :clap::clap:


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Congratulations kidsnchix!


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh My Gosh ! ! ! I can't believe I won.....This was such beautiful fabric.....Thank you ! ! !


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Congrats and Merry Christmas Kidsnchix..


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

Pics?


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

kidsnchix should be getting her blocks any day now (I was sick for about a month, so only got around to sending them this past Monday). I'll post pics after she confirms that she got the package.


----------



## kidsnchix (Oct 2, 2003)

I got the quilt squares in the mail today........Thank you ladies for such beautiful work. I will truly have fun putting this together.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Kidsnchix enjoy your blocks.,, hope you will show us how you put them together.. 

Kris glad you are feeling better,, you really did have a rough month.. thank you for being the hostess for this block swap,, am looking forward to seeing all the blocks!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I apologize for taking so long to get these pictures posted. Life has kind of overtaken me this year. . . Looks pretty good now, but I don't anticipate much online time for checking in here at HT in the coming months.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks for posting Kris.. hope you are well and life is going smoother..


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Take care Kris!


----------



## Island of Blueb (Sep 20, 2005)

This is going to be such a bright and pretty quilt!


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Did we ever see finished quilt and I just missed it?


----------



## gotmules (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi, I was just wondering if Kris is alright and what happened to the forum?


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I haven't heard from Kris. Don't know anything about forum. Never saw the quilt from last year.


----------

